# مشروع اساسات رائع لأحد المعيدين بجامعة القاهرة



## الفقير لله طارق (2 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع منقول للامانة ولكنى رأيت ان هذة الفترة هى فترة مشاريع فأحبب ان اذكر بة


وذكر فأن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين


امضاء
الفقير لله طارق:63:​


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (2 أبريل 2009)

*تابع المشروع*

ياريت كل شخص يستفيد من المشروع يضيف رد حتىيظل الموضوع مفتوح ليستفيد منة اكبر عدد من المشاركين

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء



امضاء
الفقير لله طارق​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخ طارق ونسال الله ان يغنيك من فضله العظيم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حمزهههههه (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م محسن (3 أبريل 2009)

بااارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (19 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## engmohamad (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب


----------



## mokh (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## mousad1210 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## essamrn (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووورجداااااااا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك لله خيرا ياغالي


----------



## moh_re110 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سارية عثمان (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## ss_online1 (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ا
ونرجو التواصل 
مهندس سامح سمير
0125701606


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (3 أغسطس 2009)

*ألف شكر*

ألف شكر ياريس ومجهود كويس 
الأخ سامح سمير مين وخريج جامعة إيه ودفعة كام ؟


----------



## فهدالادهم (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك بك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخ طارق و ندعو للجميع بالتوفيق
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيد طه محمد (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طارق على نشر هذه الملفات المفيدة و الشكر موصول لمن قام بأعدادها.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م\طارق على هذا المجهود مع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## وليد الحوالي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سلااااااااااااااااااااااام ممكن مسئلة متكاااااااااااااملة مع الرسم لحسااااااااااااب الكميااات من يفعل خير


----------



## وليد الحوالي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن مسئلة تفي بالغرض عنحساااااااااااب الاسياخ في القواعد والعمدااان مع حساب الاسمنت والكري والزلط


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mdsayed (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ان يصلح الراعي ويتق ربه تخشي الذئاب ربوعه وحماه*

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ss_online1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك0000جزاك
00
00
جزاك الله خيرا
00
تشكرا تشكرا
00 
تشكرا ياسكرا
م سامح سمير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

تسلم ايدك الي رفعت الملف
وربنا يكتبلك في هذة الليلة الجنة ويدخلك الجنة بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب واياي والمسلمين اجمعين 
الهم امين


----------



## jirar (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى الخير


----------



## ابونمه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## مش لاقي (23 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


 صورة حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا لصالح المنتقبات, جامعة القاهرة و عين شمس​
يقول العلاّمة المحدّث أباإسحاق الحويني:
(نحن نقول للأخوات المنتقبات أنتن على ثغر من ثُغور الإسلام , نحن نقاتل على كل الجبهات الآن , فالحرب دائرة على كل الجبهات , حتى دخلت النساء أيضًا في المعارك , فلا ينبغي للمرأةِ المسلمة أن تخذل أخوانها من المسلمين لاسيما إذا كان الأمر منوطاً بها .
فنقول للفتاة المسلمة لا تتردد على الإطلاق في ترك الجامعة إذا خُيِّرت بين نقابها وبين الجامعة , لا تتردد على الإطلاق في ترك الوظيفة إذا خُيِّرت بين الوظيفة والنقاب وكلامنا في الوظيفة وعمل المرأة معروف .وكذلك المدارس لا تتردد على الإطلاق , لأن النقاب ليس مجرد ستر وجه , النقاب أصبح راية وأصبح علامة ، فنحن نناشد الأخوات بالله تبارك وتعالى ألا يشمتن بنا الأعداء , وليقبلن هذا التحدي) .​





[/B][/SIZE]
ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .





​
[/COLOR]







 

 

 



 















​


----------



## جورج حداد (24 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## a7med 3ed (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (24 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم*​


----------



## eng abdallh (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ديار26 (25 يناير 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا ياغالي*​


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووو


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## star gd (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله في الجميع *


----------



## al2a (2 فبراير 2010)

tanxxxxxxx


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## al araby 82 (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
على فكرة انا كان مشروعى اساسات وهو مشروع جميل جداا لكن 
عند المناقشة الدورية مع الدكاترة كل واحد حسب المدرسة التى يتبعها


----------



## العبقرية (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم يسلموا


----------



## amefight (2 فبراير 2010)

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عيد حماد (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو يمن (3 فبراير 2010)

أشكر لك هذه المشاركة الطيبة يا أخ طارق و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## united 99 (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engtony (11 فبراير 2010)

اية الجمال ده بجد الف شكر


----------



## eng_ank2013 (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رائد شعار (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدااخي مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخ طارق وبارك الله فيك
ملاحظة مهمة الملف الاول ملف الstabilityاكسل لايعمل ارجوا الانتباه


----------



## kazali016 (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عفركوش (15 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## emadysof (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## master4san (15 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## e_y.a.s (15 مارس 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## hassanaki (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## adz0086 (17 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور يا هندسه*​


----------



## odwan (17 مارس 2010)

لك كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## سبع الليل (17 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي طارق


----------



## beko19 (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## struct-eng (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## motafa (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل القائمين على هذا العمل نفعنا الله واياكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## kimoaledoo (30 يونيو 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## m0dy (30 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس
*​


----------



## ahmad khd (30 يونيو 2010)

mshkoooor bsh muhandes , walla eni da3eeelk 
o allah ykather mn amthalk


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك كنت محتاج الي هذا المشروع


----------



## magdyamdb (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس تحت الإنشاء (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## doha_4all (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور مرة ثانية


----------



## Jamal (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سكاماكا (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr awad (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جذيلا اخى طارق وتسلم ايدك


----------



## akram621 (7 فبراير 2011)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## magdyamdb (8 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 فبراير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

تحياتى لك اخى الكريم ... ازادك الله من فضله وعلمه ... اخوك م / احمد :28:


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## tmk2007 (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولك الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## Moh_agawi (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلاً

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وتم التحميل ولكن لدى سؤال 
هل تم التصميم بworking او ب ultimate


----------



## MANOD (12 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكرين جدا


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي منصور (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حويزي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (13 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ahmed arfa (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed_abuamer (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م\أشرف (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad mans. (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير شكرا*​


----------



## المهندسة منى أحمد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aymanallam (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ا​


----------



## ابومضوي (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وفي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eslam.taie (7 مايو 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## elnino (8 مايو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (8 مايو 2012)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب


----------



## نهال سامي (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزبلا علي المججهود واكيد هيكون ليا رد عند دراسة المشروع


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا بشمهندس على مجهودك ..................ولكن فى شيت اكسل bearing capacity لم تاخز فى الاعتبار وجود الماء سواء كانت على وش foundation level او فوق او تحتو


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng.ahmed mohamed (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mousabadr (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا..


----------



## محمد النواري (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المظفر2 (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## الورد الابيض (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمداحمد5 (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engkhaled20 (12 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## xXx_2010 (9 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لك ..


----------



## karimco (9 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## القافله (9 مارس 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## المهندسه88 (10 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asoma ovely (22 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------

